# Is this ligustrum bonsai savable?



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)

I found this hiding in the plant section of my local super market and its totally dried out and the leaves are all withered, Is it savable? Also it said its an indoor bonsai but that doesn't seem quite right to me?


Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)




----------



## Lindy (27 Jan 2014)

Put it in a cool place and give it a water. It may surprise you.


----------



## Rasbora (27 Jan 2014)

Maybe it was the rosé 
As the previous poster said though, worth a try. I've bought quite a few totally neglected and discarded orchids back from the "dead".


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)

Haha nope got that covered  well it is nice and wet so fingers crossed.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jan 2014)

If you cant rescue it bung it in a tank and grow moss on it


Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Rio 125 wood and moss | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## foxfish (27 Jan 2014)

It looks like a Chinese Elm, classic garden centre stock ( & condition).
There in no such thing as an indoor tree, trees grow outside in nature.
In this case I would soak the soil & place it in a cool, bright natural light indoor spot (as Lindy said) but get it outside in the spring & keep it outside there after.

Here is one of mine in its winter condition.... it lives outside all year.


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)

Thanks foxfish. I was shocked that it said it was indoor tree as like you say...trees live out doors. I soaked it in a tub of water for an hour then let it drain it currently situated where it will receive late afternoon sun and cone spring it will be going to the garden. I'm glad its going to be OK plus I only paid 2 quid for it 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)

How old is that one by the way?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)

foxfish said:


> Here is one of mine in its winter condition.... it lives outside all year.



Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (28 Jan 2014)

I have looked after that one for about 30 years now, so probily 35 years old.
I have 11 trees at the moment but at one time I had over 100.


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jan 2014)

Wow that's a lot of trees. Must have taken some time to look after that lot!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------

